# Siemens_NX_10.0.0.24_Win64



## senuors (24 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

برنامج Siemens_NX_10.0.0.24_Win64 من افضل البرامج في مجال الكاد كام

مرفق تورنت البرنامج وبالطبع تحميل سريع 
حجم البرنامج 2.91 GB (3,125,800,960 bytes)
وفيديو طريقة التسطيب

ملحوظة: ملف البرنامج وفيديو الشرح افضل ما وجدت بالبحث وتم التحميل والتسطيب علي جهازي

وياريت لو احد الاخوة يكون عنده كتاب عربي شرح جيد للبرنامج يشاركنا بيه


ملف التورنت بالمرفقات
رابط الفيديو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=motFMKvkhao


----------



## eng.mohamedali (29 يوليو 2015)

تابعنا على صفحه الفيس بوك
( تعليم اليونحرفيك بالعربى )  اول مره اشوف حد بيسال على اليونجرفيك 

اسمى على الفيس
Mohamed ibn Ali


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا يا أخى جارى التحميل


----------



## أحمد رأفت (16 يوليو 2016)

الف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## senuors (31 يوليو 2016)

أحمد رأفت قال:


> الف شكر لحضرتك



العفو
اتمني لك الفائدة


----------



## allosh1984 (17 نوفمبر 2016)

تسلم اخي


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 ديسمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

